# Herping in Aruba



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Well actually I didn't have to go far to see any reptiles, they are all around the pool areas, especially the awesone lazy river they have here with these large fake rock outcroppings. Anyways there are plenty of iguanas around as well as some other creatures. I think there are also whiptails, and maybe one other species, they look similar but one sp is twice the size of the other, not sure if its male female or what. There is also a nice looking sp of anole and a small gecko, but I couldn't get any images of the geckos. Here are some pics, with more coming later. Besides the iguanas if anyone knows the exact name of the other herps let me know.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice pictures, thanks.
Can`t beat the islands for those wild Iguanas.

John


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice shots!! did you manage to catch any of them and ped them?


----------

